
Apple Accused of Selling iTunes Customers' Listening Data - snaky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-24/apple-sued-for-selling-customers-itunes-information
======
x0054
I can't find any information about where such a list can be purchased.
Something tells me that this is stollen data, weather from Apple or a third
party, and crosscoralated to perhapes Apple info. I seriously doubt that Apple
is actually selling data. The far more likely outcome is that this a bullshit
extortion suit.

